# Raw dog food



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi all out there1
Today Germany can alsmost compete with Cyprus in temperature, we now have +36 in the shade. Good training!

Does anyone know if it is possible to buy raw dogfood from a butcher in Cyprus? I mean like stomach, bones, kidneys, heart and such. Dont want to feed the dogs with readymade tinned food because its normally very bad quality

Regards

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You'll find that giblets such as kidney and heart are sold at similar prices to the meat of the animals as they are used in regular recipes here. It's interesting that in the food chain Cypriots waste very little for example no-one in the UK would dream of eating melon peel.

We feed our dog decent quality dried food supplemented with the doggy-bag items we bring home from tavernas. He's quite partial to souvla, souvlaki, kleftiko and sheftalia especially with some halloumi.

Pete


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

No idea about the dog food Anders, but the weather today in Wales is as normal.....It's bouncing off the pavements, the rain that is!!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> No idea about the dog food Anders, but the weather today in Wales is as normal.....It's bouncing off the pavements, the rain that is!!


You've got pavements as well 'up there' now then, things must have moved on since we were there c1973


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Paps in Polis have bags of bones at the end of the counter sometimes, and they are free.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

virgil said:


> You've got pavements as well 'up there' now then, things must have moved on since we were there c1973


And we have electricity, as well as our very own road from mainland Barry onto Barry Island haha


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> And we have electricity, as well as our very own road from mainland Barry onto Barry Island haha


More rain tomorrow  ... and then it sets in for the dank holiday :clap2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Hehe this thread was about Raw dog food. have been a stray one instead


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry Anders, couldn't resist!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Hehe this thread was about Raw dog food. have been a stray one instead


I've had a Rhodesian Ridgeback from a pup.

When I first got him he was a bit runty so I fed him (on doctors orders, orders which must be obeyed) raw mince and stale wholemeal bread.

He pulled through OK and gained weight so I eventually put him on a *good quality* dried food which he has been on ever since.

He is now 12 years old which is a good age for a R/R, is quite healthy and (wait for it, wait for it) NEVER goes to the Vet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

We will bring our two dogs over when we move, a german Shepherd and a German Pincher. They are only used to Raw food since pups so I am just trying to find out what is possible. But I found quite a few slaughterhouses on Cyprus so I am sure you can get what is needed

Thanks all for input, even about the rain in Wales :focus:

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> We will bring our two dogs over when we move, a german Shepherd and a German Pincher. They are only used to Raw food since pups so I am just trying to find out what is possible. But I found quite a few slaughterhouses on Cyprus so I am sure you can get what is needed
> 
> Thanks all for input, even about the rain in Wales :focus:
> 
> Anders


My Springers used to have raw meat in the UK, liver, heart, kidney and the odd marrow bone.

Now they are on Dr John (silver), a complete food and Foldhill wholewheat mixer biscuit, which Shampooch get from the UK for me. Occassionally they have a tin of Chappie, the best tinned food in my opinion, the UK brand, not the one over here.

I pick up huge livers at €1.47 a pack from Mandria Supermarket on the main road, a bargain, and he gives me bones when I ask for them.

At the dog shelter,where I volunteer, the dogs are given cooked chicken mince.

I agree, the chicken bits that we would use to make stock then feed the pets is as expensive as the whole bird.!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

We buy some food from specialiced shops. Like stomach, lungs and such. Most I buy in Metro here in Germany, that is a shop where restaurants and minimarkets shop.


Liver is sheap but what I buy is half a pig. its about 40 kilo. Cost today 2.20 per kilo. Ofc some parts we use ourselfs, like pork file pork shops. But I really cant buy dog food with this quality for a price close

I have to figure out what half a pig will cost in Cyprus

Anders


----------



## aslpet (Nov 4, 2020)

bland diet for dogs should be used in miner cases when someone is aware of what is exactly going, and in not a medical emergency. switching the diet of dogs may change the eating habit of the dog. Bland diet be useful is when dog get bit of a tummy upset.


----------

